# Power Pole Problems? Reversing relay module



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

$119 is outrageous. Just use a trim solenoid relay. They are $15.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Are you making your connections water proof? Could be the problem


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I think I would install an in-line fuse ,small enough to blow before relay , in an easy to replace spot. Too high of amperage usually the trouble w/ blown relays .Sound like a lemon. Nothing worse. Good luck


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I personally have been through 3 now, and a good friend of mine has been through 2 modules


Is the power pole failing in the same position every time? For example, the relays burning up on the lift cycle vs the deploy cycle. 




State fish rob said:


> I think I would install an in-line fuse ,small enough to blow before relay , in an easy to replace spot. Too high of amperage usually the trouble w/ blown relays


The power side of the system is already fused. These relays are failing from hotswitching and its not always obvious how much current is passing through them. 

I don't own a hydraulic power pole so I don't have any good ideas but as sure as god wears sandals I wouldn't be paying power pole $120 when the $12 version is more reliable and easier to service.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I don’t have one either, sounds like it’s time for a new circuit board


----------

